# Google Earth



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys Im looking at Google Earth trying to get ideas on places to go try and getting ideas on how far from what launch etc..

Can anyone point me to where little sabine, big sabine, naval live oaks are?

Appreciate it

Mike


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok im not from the area but have been there before and i think this is little sabine.....guys correct me if im wrong......


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

That is little Sabine cut, going into little Sabine. The Naval Live Oaks are the trees just east of Gulf Breeze, with butcherpen cove to the north and the sound to the south.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What road is the boat ramp on the Gulf Breeze side catty corner from Big Sabine Point. I want to say it is on Woodlawn?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Right, that's the woodlawn ramp.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Isn't there a ramp on oriole beach road also?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes there is I used to live by it


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

What you got Marked Pomp is It. Big sabine is down past the Levin Towers. Nothing but mullet up in there with some cat fish.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (7/22/2008)*What you got Marked Pomp is It. Big sabine is down past the Levin Towers. Nothing but mullet up in there with some cat fish.


Yep, pretty much it.


----------

